# Is this a problem with my garage door or the automatic opener?



## rockwill (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi I was wondering if anyone else has experienced something similar.
I have an automatic garage door opener (12 years old). Suddenly its stopped opening the door completely. it only opens the door 1/4 way up and stops. It stops at the same point again and again. 
I am not sure if its a problem with the actual door or the opener


----------



## havasu (Mar 12, 2012)

Normally the door opener will have tension screws to increase/decrease travel on the back side of the unit but first check for any binding and make sure it is well lubricated.


----------



## Ecam (Mar 12, 2012)

Will the door go back down right away?  Opener may have a circuit/thermal breaker to keep it from overheating.  If the door does go down right away, I would rule that out.  Pull the red thingy and operate the door by hand.  Is is heavy or does it bind at the 1/4 way up mark?  The limit stops are run by a gear set in the opener.  At 12 years old, something may have stripped or broke.  If the door opens well by hand and is not too heavy, I'd say the opener needs work or replacement.


----------



## d.yaros (Mar 18, 2012)

My guess is that the reason it stops at the same point every time is that it is in a bind.  Something is out of line.


----------

